

"..is that it has led me to abandon lean startup theory" - nthnclrk
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2011/09/23/the-milo-criterion/

======
skrebbel
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3034573>

HN really needs a trailing-slash-insensitive equality operator.

~~~
nthnclrk
Ah, I missed this. Nobody likes a repost.

~~~
kbutler
Missed it first time around, so I guess I like a repost...

------
michaeldhopkins
Lean startup isn't trying to outpace the customer, it's trying to catch up.
It's for people who don't understand what the customer wants.

------
Estragon

      > I don’t like being cryptic, but in this case, I am not
      > going to elaborate further
    

This reminds me of the "The Gervais Principle"[1] from the same guy. That drew
people in with an appealing story mapped onto a complex domain in a vague,
simplistic way that in the end led to few novel, actionable conclusions. It's
great rhetoric, though!

[1] [http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-o...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/)

------
richcollins
Did he actually provide any direct critiques of the Lean Startup methodology?
As I understood, he just said "don't go too fast", which isn't in any way at
odds with being a Lean Startup.

